# Pilots Asleep in the Cockpit



## v2 (Mar 16, 2008)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKnfZToQhI8_


----------



## wilbur1 (Mar 16, 2008)

doesnt want to come up v2


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 17, 2008)

Boeing 777 has a watchdog timer that issues an aural alert if none of the pilot/avionic interfaces are touched in a specified period. Why? To ensure that your highly trained pilots don't snooze together on those long oceanic/remote area flights.

Lesson: This is not anything new. In fact they use system engineering to reduce the risk of it occurring. Because it does occur. Often.


----------

